# Flat Out 2 grafisch aufwerten



## fpsJunkie (14. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
ich spiele nun sei Jahren Flat Out 2 und es macht immer noch Spaß, Ultimative Carnage nicht! Nur ist die Grafik auch etwas in die Jahre gekommen.
Kann man die irgendwie aufwerten? bessere Reflexionen etc.?
Bei Spieleigenen Menü ist schon alle auf hoch.


----------



## midnight (14. Oktober 2009)

Du könntest per Treiber noch mehr AA erzwingen (vor alllem bei nVidia mit gefühlten 5000 AA-Leveln). Aber sonst wirds mau. Kannst ja mal nach Texturmods gucken, die bringen wenn auch noch was.

so far


----------



## Braineater (14. Oktober 2009)

hi, schau mal auf Games and mods development for PC XBOX Playstation Nintendo - Mod DB vorbei, wenn es sowas in der richtung gibt, dann taucht das bestimmt dort auf .


----------



## fpsJunkie (14. Oktober 2009)

hab hier was gefunden (inner mitte):
FlatOut 2 PC game - Mod DB
bloß wo soll ich das dann hininstallieren wenn ichs runtergeladen habe?


----------



## _hellgate_ (14. Oktober 2009)

mh mag das spil auch sehr nur st die grafik seeehr schlecht ;(


----------



## feivel (15. Oktober 2009)

was gefällt euch denn am dreier nicht?
ich mag das auch gern.


----------



## fpsJunkie (15. Oktober 2009)

PC-freak schrieb:


> hab hier was gefunden (inner mitte):
> FlatOut 2 PC game - Mod DB
> bloß wo soll ich das dann hininstallieren wenn ichs runtergeladen habe?



hat noch niemand sowas gemacht???


----------



## feivel (16. Oktober 2009)

nein, ehrlich gesagt seit ultimate carnage bin ich umgestiegen weils für mich eigentlich das selbe spiel war nur in schöner...


----------



## fpsJunkie (16. Oktober 2009)

aber so ein RD: Grid Mod in FO2 wär doch schon geil oder?


----------



## midnight (16. Oktober 2009)

Naja das Problem is, dass du dir mit den Grid-Engine die Karre in Nullkommanix zerhackst. Bei FO2 gabs zwar Schaden, aber der war lang nich so brachial. Wenn du bei Grid einem ordentlich in die Karre ballerst isses sofort nen Totalschaden.
Aber zugegeben ne Idee wärs wert (=

so far


----------



## ATImania (22. Dezember 2009)

Habe mir FlatOut 2 gestern neu gekauft!! Wollte es schon mal vor Monaten kaufen als es das für 10,- in der Software Phyramide gab. Bei unserem real,- Markt gab es das jetzt zum Angebot von 2,49€ 

Hat sich gelohnt!! Und die Grafik finde ich auch gut. Auf 1920x1080 mit 8xAA und Details auf HOCH kommt es zwar nicht an GRID, Shift oder Dirt 2 ran aber sieht trotzdem cool aus


----------



## feivel (22. Dezember 2009)

ich glaub für ultimate carnage hab ich auch nur 13 euro gekauft.


----------



## Broiler (31. Dezember 2009)

versuchs mal hiermit 

nhancer

ist aber nur für NVidia Grakas ab Treiber 182-er Reihe........

Da kannste verschiedenes AA und bessere Texturfilter zuschalten, einfach Flat Out 2 exe auswählen und abgehts, aber bei hohen Auflösungen solltest du ne gute Geforce für alle Regler haben meine 260 GTx hat bei Flat Out 2 und 16Q von über 100 Bilder auf 70 runter geschaltet.


----------



## Mister HighSetting (5. Januar 2010)

Was gefällt dir den an UC nicht? Ich hab beide Teile Flatout 2 und UC und seit ich Ultimate Carnage habe spiel ich nur noch dieses. Denn , es wurde nicht viel verändert aber wenns dir grad auf die bessere Grafik ankommt hol dir UC!


----------



## feivel (9. Januar 2010)

apropos...
wer recht günstig an Flatout 2 kommen möchte hat jetzt diesen Monat auch die Gelegenheit sich eine PCGames zu kaufen...


----------



## AchtBit (10. Februar 2010)

Ist schon etwas her, dass ich das 2er FlOut gezockt hab. Ich spiel aktuell das Ultimate Carnage und möchte behaupten, dass es im Prinzip das 2er mit gepushter Grafik ist. Also ich konnt noch keinen Unterschied bemerken, vom Gameplay her. Die Strecken sind 100 % identisch.

Also wieso 2er spielen wenns carnage gibt??


----------



## Birdy84 (14. Februar 2010)

Weil UC z.B. keinen Lan Modus hat!


----------



## HolySh!t (17. Februar 2010)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Also wieso 2er spielen wenns carnage gibt??


Oder weil man 2 zum Vollpreis gekauft hat und jz net nochmal das selbe Spiel kaufen möchte nur für ne bessere Grafik.


----------

